# cheap insurance



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

has anyone managed to get their insurance to a reasonable level, say under a £1000 for a R33 gtr in standard form?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*nope...*

... not personally, but it really does depend on your circumstances

Bell Direct, Schofield, Direct Line, Tesco, Keith Michaels, A Plan seem the usual suspects for Skyline quotes...

Jon


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

I managed to get insurance for £1200 from Privelage but be warned, they insist on a tracking device. Reckon it would be the £1k mark for an R33 as mine is a R34 GTR? They want 10% more for import R33, R34's as opposed to Middlehurst supplied UK ones.

Hope this helps.

Jimmy


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

Im thinking of moving house, so part of the decision on where to go is the insurance implications.

Thanks to Tesco and the like you can now try out different postcodes etc.

Some places save me 200 against my current localtion where others (wont be going there though) cost me 200 quid more.

Im actually insured through A Plan which was 200 quid cheaper then Tesco so might be arround 6-700 quid. GTS quotes dont seem too far off GTR's they seem to treat them the same.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Try Tett Hamilton, speak to Damian Chapel, 01275 856618.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hamiltons are cheap but hav'ent asked for a quote on the skyline yet,tesco,s have a bad rep i'm affraid just look at the 200sx forum to find out why,i'm with a flux they also have a bad rep but i've never made a claim all i know is that they will beat any other quote which suits me. i'm 29 no claims or convictions £502 fully comp on my 200sx .they also tell me imports are now cheaper to insure than uk cars! A quote also said this.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Under £1000 from Bell Direct (with mods).


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

thats for a R33 GTR? are you the same age as me (29) where do you live?have'nt been able to get under a thousand but very close at £1077 with tesco which surprised me as they would'nt insure me on my 200sx until i was 30! i'll keep trying though.


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

My mate got a quote off Tesco for an R33 GTR and it was £875. He had 5+ years no claims and is over 35.

Tesco ask for a tracker but his quote was still a bargain! 

I've been insured with Tesco on 4 cars now and they have been great!

I even got a claim sorted within 2 weeks after some fool crashed into the side of my old M3! 

I'm not taking anything away from 200sx's story but everyone has different problems with companies... 

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

yes your right someone always has a tale to tell (there were alot on the sxoc site) however i have a quote from tesco and have to say it's the cheapest so far but still not under a grand.


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

I would have no problem going with them mate but it's all down to preference I guess.. 

Chris


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

it's looking like their going to get my business still cheapest rang them today just to make sure managed to get a better deal if i up the excess.be able to judge for myself then,still never want to make a claim to find out!!!!!


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Cool,

I think you can go up to £750 excess and it does make quite a difference. 

Hope all goes well mate..

Chris


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

they let me go up to a grand but good quote not to unhappy about it.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm 39 yrs old. The car is an R32 GTR with 17" rims,Blitz electronic boost control,4" Exhaust with no cat and lowered suspension.
I insured it with Tett Hamilton...Damien... who also gave me full no claims on my second car, a Suzuki Ignis, and insured me on both with Norwich Union. I pay £650 Fully comp on the Skyline and £295 on the Suzuki....not bad eh...oh yeah....the Suzuki has OZ Wheels too!!

A Flux wanted £850 for the Skyline alone!!!!


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

yep good quote but you have ten years on me (no offence) i'm 29 and belive i can get it for under a grand which it looks like i might.


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

As co founder and co-chairman of the SXOC, I'm currently arranging a club insurance scheme. If someone's got time on their hands, it may be worth a go. I'll gladly help out where I can.

Have a little look here:
http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14912

and today's update:
http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17899


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Superb, sounds good mate! 

Chris


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi dan, yes i've seen the post on the sxoc (i'm a paid up member) and i'm very interested.


----------

